# XAMPP - Apache startet nicht



## Krahmi (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute

für ein Uniprojekt brauche ich XAMPP mit Apache und MySQL. Leider wirft mir Apache bei der XAMPP-Installation direkt den Fehler, das die Ports 80 und 443 bereits belegt seien, was mir nmap auch bestätigt. Dann habe ich alles was auf meinem Rechner läuft testweise ausgeschaltet (incl. Virenscaner) und es nochmal probiert. Wieder der gleiche fehler und die gleichen Ports belegt
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen? Was ist das Problem?

BEsten Dank im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kai,

hast du zufällig den IIS (Internet Information Server) laufen, denn das ist der Windows-eigene Webserver? Ansonsten gibt es im XAMPP-Verzeichnis das Programm xampp-portcheck.exe - die könntest du auch mal ausführen, um weitere Aufschlüsse zu erhalten.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

